# Mdma Thread - Best way IMO to reduce nasty neg effects of mdma



## tone702 (Jan 1, 2010)

First of all I like to say I take X every now and then not too often, maybe ill take it like 5 times in a year and basically hate to feel like shit the next couple of days because of the serotonin depletion that occurs when mdma is used and would basically like to start this thread for the purpose of the best remedies to reduce the harmful neg and neurotoxic effects that take place when mdma is introduced in to the body so any helpful info can be posted from past experiences that had the best results for those nasty "hangover effects".

Pre Mdma experience:

I find best way to reduce the hangover effects is before the day of the drop preload for a about a 3 days with some 5-htp about 50mg a day until the day before the drop, dont take any 5htp that day or it will reduce your mdma experience or if taken too much 5htp that day you could possibly have "serotonin syndrome" not good.. also a nice multivitamin supplement with a good amount of anti oxidants is great if you had not already been taking some before mdma is taken(and also some vitamin c during the exp will have positive effects during the experience) this might help you build your serotonin levels before the big depletion and could possibly have a positive effects for the experience.

Post Mdma experience:

I find it that when your coming down and ready for sleep having some pain killers will help (I prefer a lortab 10mg)but if you have any tylenol pm or ibuprofen this will help also,a dose of 100mg to 150mg of 5-htp when you come down or about to go sleep will help reduce neg effects you feel the next day when your serotonin levels are depleted from the mdma session and in theory will also help with the neurotoxic damage to the brain when its flooded with serotonin and then depleted the day after. 
Keep up with the the 5htp for a few days after and you should find the neg effects almost none existent and may help with not building up the tolerance so much...

Feel free to add any helpful info to the thread for educational purposes for those who like to take mdma recreationally


----------



## shepj (Jan 2, 2010)

*Regimen 1*

One dose just prior to use, one as effects wear off, and a third at 10-12 hours

5-HTP = 100 mg
Vitamin C = 1000 mg
Alpha Lipoic Acid = 250 mg

*Regimen 2*

One dose just prior to use and one dose as effects wear off.

5-HTP = 100 mg
Magnesium = 500 mg
Vitamin C = 1000 mg
Vitamin B6 = 100 mg
L-Tyrosine = 1000 mg
DLPA = 400 mg 

Please note that both regimens include 5- HTP. While 5-HTP is an anti-oxidant, it is also a direct precursor of serotonin. It's quite possible that the effectiveness of the regimens are the result of 5-HTP as a serotonin precursor.

Both L-Tyrosine and DLPA are dopamine precursors. Dopamine has been implicated in MDMA neurotoxicity and there are some concerns that they may do more harm than good.

It is also important to note that we have received many reports of ineffective supplement use. Given the current dataset, it's impossible to know what factors are responsible for differing reactions to MDMA and supplements.

http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/mdma/mdma_article3.shtml


----------



## growwwww (Jan 2, 2010)

Loads of weed for a comedown,

straight up.


----------



## ANC (Jan 2, 2010)

Although nothing but sleep helps for the tiredness, DMT is great for the occasional tied depresion. Its like a mental reset.

Ayauascha is known to increase the number of seratonin receptors, I would bet this is because of the DMT, anyone who has been takeing this stuff for a while will know about the anti-depressive effects.


----------



## tone702 (Jan 2, 2010)

I also forgot to mention a little weed and couple of beers the next day will help you forget about the neg effects as well.


----------



## shepj (Jan 2, 2010)

Why forget/cover up the negative effects when you can prevent them?


----------



## tone702 (Jan 2, 2010)

shepj said:


> *Regimen 1*
> 
> One dose just prior to use, one as effects wear off, and a third at 10-12 hours
> 
> ...


Ive read mdma use increases the free radicals which is not healthy and good amount of anti oxidants helps with the reduction of this..


----------



## tone702 (Jan 2, 2010)

shepj said:


> Why forget/cover up the negative effects when you can prevent them?


I have not had an experience where after taking mdma the effects are totally not present.. just somewhat subdued, thats the purpose of this thread to show learn effective methods of reducing the after effects or maybe even "prevent them" as you say..


----------



## shepj (Jan 2, 2010)

tone702 said:


> I have not had an experience where after taking mdma the effects are totally not present.. just somewhat subdued, thats the purpose of this thread to show learn effective methods of reducing the after effects or maybe even "prevent them" as you say..


understood.

Weird enough, the day after I took 2.5 blue stars (MDxx High) I felt wicked happy! One of the most beautiful mornings I have had in a while (btw this was LONG after the MDMA wore off.. plus I was happy the whole day).


----------



## tone702 (Jan 2, 2010)

shepj said:


> understood.
> 
> Weird enough, the day after I took 2.5 blue stars (MDxx High) I felt wicked happy! One of the most beautiful mornings I have had in a while (btw this was LONG after the MDMA wore off.. plus I was happy the whole day).


Sounds perfect maybe ill have to try your remedy regimen before and after the session of mdma for the sake of science and my nasty after effects feelings the next day.


----------



## tical916 (Jan 2, 2010)

tone702 said:


> Sounds perfect maybe ill have to try your remedy regimen before and after the session of mdma for the sake of science and my nasty after effects feelings the next day.



I haven't rolled for awhile, but nonstop sex is always good at the come down. 

Or else I drink when the roll is over, and I`m feeling like shit. My mind doesn't really function at that point.


----------



## ruderalis88 (Jan 2, 2010)

i don't have any pre-drop techniques, but post drop when the comedown's on the horizon i try and do the following (number 3 isn't an essential):

1 - drink a lot of full-fat Irn Bru. I dunno if you can get it in the US but it's pretty much the best cure for any type of hangover

2 - smoke some fat blunts with good company, staying up as long as possible

3 - do a couple of lines of ketamine and put a trippy movie or tunes on 

The next day, when the 'pill blues' kick in, it's more Irn Bru, a proper fry up breakfast, lots more weed, and a day of k-induced slumber...does the trick every time (although arguably causes more damage in the long term...)


----------



## tone702 (Jan 2, 2010)

ruderalis88 said:


> i don't have any pre-drop techniques, but post drop when the comedown's on the horizon i try and do the following (number 3 isn't an essential):
> 
> 1 - drink a lot of full-fat Irn Bru. I dunno if you can get it in the US but it's pretty much the best cure for any type of hangover
> 
> ...



Hey any info on mdma hangover remedies is good here... where trying to reduce or possibly eliminate harmful effects of mdma if possible, keep up the home/or scientific remedies coming..


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow ...ruderalis88 ..... some K and a movie .... hmmm ....interesting but I do K to 'hit the hole' otherwise it's a tease ....imho ....as far as the negative effects of E .... when that happens I just take another pill .... lol

Cheers


----------



## tone702 (Jan 2, 2010)

Puffer Fish said:


> Wow ...ruderalis88 ..... some K and a movie .... hmmm ....interesting but I do K to 'hit the hole' otherwise it's a tease ....imho ....as far as the negative effects of E .... when that happens I just take another pill .... lol
> 
> Cheers


What about when you run out and also your tolerance also builds up rather quickly..


----------



## ruderalis88 (Jan 2, 2010)

Puffer Fish said:


> Wow ...ruderalis88 ..... some K and a movie .... hmmm ....interesting but I do K to 'hit the hole' otherwise it's a tease ....imho ....as far as the negative effects of E .... when that happens I just take another pill .... lol
> 
> Cheers


yeah, k and a movie... plus a lot of iron and sugar from the Bru, and the weed is the important bit bro.

the k basically cunts the comedown out the way asap, instead of slowly crumbling for hours. The tunes or movie are for the background so you don't totally lose yourself in the hole.

all i'm sayin is it works for me.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 3, 2010)

I never run out .... I change dosages ...methods of delivery, there are many 'different toys' for your brain ..... so I make many exotic potions.
But over all ..... there is no "high without a low" ..... I think the low is also an important part of the experience. Thus in terms of MDMA, MDA,E and other variants and mixtures .... I love the low as much as the high. In terms of the "hangover" ..... is your MDMA 'pure' how do you know .... if you take it in pills .... what's in the fill ?? Perhaps that is what is giving you your hangover.

I am not a hater ... I love you all ....this is "my own take on things' in relation to how my body works. Also my view is based on five years of doing this shit every wkd ...5 to 10 pills + other trinkets of deceit.


----------



## shepj (Jan 3, 2010)

Puffer Fish, nice  I generally apply that idea when I'm tripping, ride out the highs and lows, but I guess it can carry over into other substances. So long as the lows from E aren't dangerous.. that I guess it is part of the experience to ride it out.


----------



## tone702 (Jan 3, 2010)

Puffer Fish said:


> I never run out .... I change dosages ...methods of delivery, there are many 'different toys' for your brain ..... so I make many exotic potions.
> But over all ..... there is no "high without a low" ..... I think the low is also an important part of the experience. Thus in terms of MDMA, MDA,E and other variants and mixtures .... I love the low as much as the high. In terms of the "hangover" ..... is your MDMA 'pure' how do you know .... if you take it in pills .... what's in the fill ?? Perhaps that is what is giving you your hangover.
> 
> I am not a hater ... I love you all ....this is "my own take on things' in relation to how my body works. Also my view is based on five years of doing this shit every wkd ...5 to 10 pills + other trinkets of deceit.


Last pill I took was an white thundercat pokeball

Well usually before I set off on an e experience I venture to a little helpful site called www.pillreports.com and research and try to verify as much as possible the contents of my beans which about 90 percent of the time I find reports on the exact pill/bean im taking with reagent testing, plus where I acquire them most of the time I find out name/color and do a search before I purchase and have found them to be mostly mdma with the occasional mdma/amp mix and an the occasional bean that looks very dark and waxy and when touched with sweaty hands color rubs off easily(fake pill giveaway) but like you said everyones body is different and hey you might not mind the shitty feeling the next day..


----------



## BlueNine (Jan 4, 2010)

I'll add my recipe for not only a "symptom free" morning after, but actually a pretty good one!
1. Multivitamins & minerals a few hours before and during the roll 
2a. A good joint (tried this combo new years and didn't even notice I'd come down)
2b. Some good ketamine 
2c. A few hits of salvia (make sure you're definitely at the end, this seemed to take me straight to baseline + afterglow of salvia)
3. A comfortable place to chill out, with no pressing activities looming over you
4. Some light TV (family guy is my personal favourite)


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 4, 2010)

tone702 said:


> Last pill I took was an white thundercat pokeball
> 
> Well usually before I set off on an e experience I venture to a little helpful site called www.pillreports.com and research and try to verify as much as possible the contents of my beans which about 90 percent of the time I find reports on the exact pill/bean im taking with reagent testing, plus where I acquire them most of the time I find out name/color and do a search before I purchase and have found them to be mostly mdma with the occasional mdma/amp mix and an the occasional bean that looks very dark and waxy and when touched with sweaty hands color rubs off easily(fake pill giveaway) but like you said everyones body is different and hey you might not mind the shitty feeling the next day..


tone702
Web is a great place to do your research ....(pillreports.org ..... yeah I used that site ... back in the day) Then I actually started (chemically) testing the shit myself cause that's how I roll (excuse the pun) At this point I have realized that there might be many other factors contributing to the 'hangover' you speak of. You might test for mdma .... you get a count yey .. . but so what ?? ........... if you don't know what's in the fill ?
Remember ..... the kit used to test e's looks for mdma and not other substances. And the other substances used in the fill .... they are many.
Caffine, meth, sugar,H other unidentified crap .....hmmm so theoretically you can get a wicked e with the right count of mdma and other substances but .... that is the whole point .... which component is giving you the hangover ??
Drug business is a dirty business .... at the end of it all, it is about money. You have to understand that one batch of a given e might be way different than the second and third batch of the same press. The plate of the press is always the same so the pill looks identical, but the chemicals are different. So the pill will vary in potency from one press to the next. Double stacker pills ...what a marketing ploy ??
Now in terms of using a forum to gage what you get as per pillreports.org ...... if one is manufacturing this shit .... don't you think he/she is going to look and study all the resources out there .....so if a pill does well .... don't you think that manufacturer will make the pill to look the same/similar ... just to secure better sales of the product ? Hmmm, that seems logical.
P.S .... the pills that crumble/melt or change color when you touch them don't have to be bad pills at all ..... it's the type of fill used. It MIGHT have nothing to do with the amount of mdma in them.
Again, I do not want to come across as a hater .... man ....I am loving this thread .....I must command you for starting it. But don't get sold on what is advertised (as per pillreports.org) Get your hands on some pure mdma ... do a test runto set up a base line and the Liquorice goodness .... if you got the real deal ..... should give you no hangover.
This is what I have learned .... playing with my own body.


----------

